Ask HN: What is your favorite Linux distro? - langf
======
kilo_bravo_3
Ubuntu LTS.

My computer isn't a Raspberry Pi or a creaky Thinkpad from 2007 that I hang on
to as some sort of streetcred hacker Shibboleth so Gnome's resource
utilization is irrelevant to me.

What isn't irrelevant is stability.

Ubuntu LTS is as close to a de-facto standard as you can get in the Linux
world and it is supported by most, if not all, third parties when it comes to
installing things like Tensorflow and CUDA.

With other distros you have to hold your nose and dive into personal blogs
(where my Fedora if-not-true-then-false readers at?) and add third party repos
hosted in Malwaristan to get things done.

You don't have to run pacstrap to install i3, apt can do that. I also have $20
in my storage budget so I don't care about saving 376kB by running a "lean"
install.

------
vga805
Arch. Always liked the rolling releases and the community is excellent. Even
when I don't use Arch, I'm almost always finding myself on its forums when I
need some help or guidance on something.

~~~
mapping_assets
I'm on Arch since 2010, so almost a decade! Tried other distros, none worked
for me as well as Arch.

------
robgibbons
Usually I roll with XFCE on top of a debian clone. Right now I'm using Ubuntu
MATE and enjoying the more polished UI.

------
chmielewski
GNU+LinuxBBQ LinuxBBQ.com

GNU+Debian

TAILS

OpenBSD

It's a shame that so many people are mentioning their desktop environments, as
if if you were to take this away and leave them with their distro at the
command line they may switch or choose something that better fits their use
case. My two cents. i3 and NoX user here.

------
paulrpotts
Currently my wife and housemate are both really enjoying Ubuntu MATE. It seems
to provide a simple and responsive GUI on older laptops without elaborate
gaming-level video support.

------
throway88989898
(2014)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7230840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7230840)

------
BrockSamson
Mint with XFCE. Fast, lightweight, and good stability.

------
jrepinc
openSUSE Tumbleweed with KDE Plasma desktop

------
notomorrow
debian

------
adontz
Fedora.

------
PeterHK
NixOS

------
hsnewman
kubuntu!

~~~
kleer001
Same. It's my first. But as I install things and modify it I'm not finding it
disappointing. Also I've used RedHat at work a few times, fwiw.

